# P4P800E Dlx: Unknown BIOS Error = FFFF



## zen29sky (Nov 20, 2004)

Just put together a system with P4P800E Deluxe Mobo. I flashed the latest BIOS but keeping getting this:

Unknown BIOS Error = FFF
No Hard Disk Drive Detected
Press F1 to Resume

If I hit the del key, I can enter the BIOS setup. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Hi zen29sky, and welcome to the forum!
A couple ideas come to mind, not sure if they will help or not.



> flashed the latest BIOS but keeping getting this:
> Unknown BIOS Error = FFF
> Press F1 to Resume


First, whenever you flash a new BIOS you should go back into BIOS Setup, visit the Exit screen and choose Load Setup Defaults. Confirm. Then hit F10 to save. This ought to get rid of the persistent F1 message.

If not, then your CMOS battery might be bad. I know you just put the system together, but it could still be bad. Also make sure the CLRTC jumper is in place, and across the left 2 pins. The jumper is just below and to the left of the battery.

One more thought... make sure you flashed BIOS for your exact model, P4P800-E Deluxe. You cannot use regular P4P800/P4P800 Deluxe BIOS for this mobo.




> No Hard Disk Drive Detected


In the BIOS you also need to set the Boot Device Priority to CD- Floppy- Hard Drive. Any more that that, I can't tell you because I don't know what type of hard disk you have, or where you plugged it in. If the boot order doesn't fix it, come back and give us that drive info.

-clintfan


----------



## zen29sky (Nov 20, 2004)

*P4P800E Dlx BIOS better ... need help with Intel RAID*

Thanks clintfan ... I've gotten further by making sure I had the BIOS for the P4P800E Deluxe. I first tried to run AFUDOS.exe, but it just hung. Then I tried the EZ-Flash method by hitting Alt-F2. This took, but game me a CMOS Checksum error, which disappeared on my next reboot.

I also was able to get my SATA drives recognized by setting ...
Onboard Promise Controller = Enabled
Operating Mode = IDE 

Now I'm at the pointer where I want to setup the Intel RAID option. The ASUS manual says I should this message during POST:

'Press <CTRL-I> to Enter RAID Configuration Utility'

Unfortunately, I don't see it, and CTRL-I does nothing. What am I missing, how to I set up Intel RAID on my SATA drives?

-- Zen


----------



## vishnumaha6 (Sep 1, 2009)

zen29sky said:


> Just put together a system with P4P800E Deluxe Mobo. I flashed the latest BIOS but keeping getting this:
> 
> Unknown BIOS Error = FFFF
> No Hard Disk Drive Detected
> ...


----------



## vishnumaha6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Unknown BIOS Error = FFFF
No Hard Disk Drive Detected
Press F1 to Resume


----------

